# Prostatakrebs > Nach der Behandlung >  Inkontinenz wird schlechter !

## Stürmchen

Hallo, habe nach ca. 6 Jahren einigermaßen Kontinenz seit längerem das Problem, das ich immer mehr Inkont. werde! Früh, Vormittag bis Mittag ist es ganz Ok, ab 
Nachmittag wird es deutlich schlechter! Gegen Abend ganz schlecht! Vorlagen, die ich dann laufend wechsel, sind naß! Dieses Problem hatte ich nur nach Op und Reha!
Ich mache nun schon über Wochen wieder BBT! Vielleicht ist Schließmuskel, Beckenboden auch überreizt???
Ich bin verzweifelt,weil das Problem schon über viele Wochen anhält!  
Kann mir jemand einen Tip geben? Mein Urologe hat auch schon Blas. Spiegelung gemacht und habe einen T. zum MRT bekommen.    
Was kannich noch tun?
Lg Stürmchen

----------


## Michi1

Ich habe in der AHB gelernt das man die BBT das ganze Leben machen muss. Man sollte nie aufhören. Aber auch nicht zuviel machen.
Bei mir hat das überhaupt nichts gebracht da bei mir der Schließmuskel defekt war. Jetzt habe ich einen künstlichen Schließmuskel und die Inkontinenz ist Geschichte.

----------


## skipper

Hallo Stürmchen,
die im Tagesverlauf sich steigernde Inkontinenz deutet darauf hin, dass deine Beckenbodenmuskulatur den Aufgaben nicht gewachsen ist und im Tagesverlauf schlapp macht.
Trainieren - use it or loose it.
Gruß Skipper

----------


## rolando

Hallo Stürmchen,

wenn du nun seit Wochen Kontinenztraining betreibst und sich nichts tut, wäre zu überlegen, ob bei dir nicht eine neurologische Störung vorliegt. 

Denkbar wäre zum Beispiel, dass im Laufe des Tages irgendwo entlang der, für die Funktion von Beckenboden- und Schließmuskulatur verantwortlichen Nervenfasern,  eine Kompressionssituation entsteht. 
Das kann schon im sakralen Austrittsbereich der Nerven sein oder weiter peripher im Bereich des kleinen Becken 
(z.B. durch Einlagerung von Flüssigkeit, die sich bei nächtlicher Ruhelage wieder etwas verteilt oder aber auch durch
 - im Tagesverlauf zunehmende - muskuläre Verspannungen, die dann an anatomischen Engstellen eine Kompression der Nervenfasern verursachen. Nachts durch die Entspannung der Muskulatur lässt dann die Kompression wieder nach).

Hast du sonst noch Veränderungen bei dir bemerkt? 
Parallel zur Inkontinenz könnten sich beispielsweise gegen Abend Gefühlsstörungen im Damm-, Genital- und Analbereich ( Kribbeln, Taubheit, Brennen, Ziehen...) einstellen. Dies wäre ein Indiz für eine neurologische Ursache.

Gruß
Roland

----------


## Stürmchen

Hallo Roland(o), vielen Dank für Deine Antwort! Habe sie meiner Urologin gezeigt! Leider mit nicht viel Erfolg! Das Problem hat sich nun noch verstärkt! Was schlägst Du mir vor? Eine Überweisung zum Neurologen? Noch paar Wochen und ich muß mir Inkont. Material besorgen!
Ich würde mich sehr über eine erneute Antwort freuen!
Lg Stürmchen

----------


## Michi1

Ich habe mich 2 Jahre mit Inkontinenz geplagt und dann habe ich mir einen künstlichen Schließmuskel einbauen lassen. Bin jetzt fast 2 Jahre lang zufrieden damit.

----------


## Rudi61

> Hallo Roland(o), vielen Dank für Deine Antwort! Habe sie meiner Urologin gezeigt! Leider mit nicht viel Erfolg! Das Problem hat sich nun noch verstärkt! Was schlägst Du mir vor? Eine Überweisung zum Neurologen? Noch paar Wochen und ich muß mir Inkont. Material besorgen!
> Ich würde mich sehr über eine erneute Antwort freuen!
> Lg Stürmchen





Hallo Stürmchen,

evtl. könntest Du Dich *zusätzlich* im Inkontinenz Selbsthilfe Forum informieren

*https://www.inkontinenz-selbsthilfe.com/forum informieren.
https://www.inkontinenz-selbsthilfe.com/*



Bei sollchen Fragen helfen auch kostenlos:

Krebsinformationsdienst
Telefon: *0800 / 420 30 40*
https://www.krebsinformationsdienst.de/kontakt.php

Infonetz Krebs
Telefon: *0800 / 80 70 88 77*
https://www.infonetz-krebs.de/

Bundesverband Prostatakrebs Selbsthilfe (BPS) e. V.
Telefon: *0800 / 70 80 123*
https://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/



Viel Glück
- Rudolf -

----------


## Michi1

Rudi, ich war gleich am Anfang in diesem Forum und wurde dann gesperrt da ich warscheinlich alles zu direkt angesprochen habe. Ich bin auch der Meinung das dort welche mit schlimmeren Krankheiten sind und Inkontinent nur am Rande angesprochen wird.

----------


## Rudi61

> Rudi, ich war gleich am Anfang in diesem Forum und wurde dann gesperrt da ich warscheinlich alles zu direkt angesprochen habe. Ich bin auch der Meinung das dort welche mit schlimmeren Krankheiten sind und Inkontinent nur am Rande angesprochen wird.



Kann ich nicht beurteilen Michi.

Erscheint wir aber komisch wenn man Inkontinenz-Probleme nicht in einen Inkontinenz-Forum zur Sprache bringen kann und deshalb gesperrt wird.

Mache aber deshalb einen eigenen Thread auf.

Rudi

----------


## buschreiter

> Hallo Roland(o), vielen Dank für Deine Antwort! Habe sie meiner Urologin gezeigt! Leider mit nicht viel Erfolg! Das Problem hat sich nun noch verstärkt! Was schlägst Du mir vor? Eine Überweisung zum Neurologen? Noch paar Wochen und ich muß mir Inkont. Material besorgen!
> Ich würde mich sehr über eine erneute Antwort freuen!
> Lg Stürmchen


Was sagt denn die Urologin? Ist das Training, dass Du machst ein übliches Beckenboden- oder ein auf Prostataoperierte zugeschnittenes und irgendwo erlerntes Kontinenztraining? Vielleicht machst Du auch irgendwas falsch beim Training? Das Körpergefühl zur Betätigung des richtigen Muskels kann man sicherlich verlieren. Um das wieder korrekt zu erlernen gibt es spezialisierte Therapeuten.

Gruß

Achim

----------


## rolando

Hallo Stürmchen,
nachdem du dich nach knapp 4 Monaten wieder einmal meldest, hätte ich da zunächst ein paar Fragen an dich. 
Bei dir war eine MRT geplant - haben sich dabei irgendwelche Auffälligkeiten oder Anhaltspunkte ergeben? 
Ist deine Inkontinenz immer noch im Tagesverlauf zunehmend oder hast du in der Zwischenzeit auch schon morgens oder sogar beim Liegen Probleme?
Ich hatte dich nach sonstigen Symptomen gefragt (Brennen, Taubheit, Kribbeln, Ziehen ... im Genital-, Anal- und Dammbereich), aber damals leider keine Antwort erhalten. Wie sieht's damit aus?
Welche Erklärung/Vermutung/ Idee äussert deine Urologin?

Es existiert leider kein Profil von dir. Wie bist du behandelt worden? Operative Entfernung der Prostata? Bestrahlung? Beides? Fokale Therapie?... Wie ist dein Krankheitsverlauf? Bist du ohne Rezidiv?
Dein Alter wäre auch von Interesse.

Ohne weitere Infos ist es kaum möglich irgendwelche sinnvollen Überlegungen zu den Ursachen deiner fortschreitenden Inkontinenz anzustellen.

Nur soviel:
wenn deine Übungen zum Trainieren der Kontinenz nicht anschlagen bzw. die Inkontinenz dabei sogar noch zunimmt und deine Urologin keine Ursache findet, würde ich mich an ein Inkontinenzzentrum wenden. Dort hat man bessere diagnostische Möglichkeiten und ein entsprechendes Spektrum an Behandlungsoptionen - auch was neurologische Störungen anbelangt.

Gruß
Roland

----------


## Stürmchen

Hallo, erstmal Danke an alle die mir geantwortet haben! Speziell aber an Rolando, Prost.Ca Op 11/2011. Nach wiederanstieg PSA Wert auf ca. 0,60 2015 Strahlentherap., danach der Wert 0,29! Jetzt wieder 0,69! Eine spez. Untersuchung in der Strahlenklinik bei dem Wert noch nicht möglich, muß erst 1,5 sein, um etwas zu sehen! Bei einem MRT in 9/2018 Unterbauch lt. Ärztin alles i. O.! Wenn ich die letzten J. betrachte, hatte ich außer nach AHB kaum Inkont. aber immer Schmerzen , ob Blase leer der etwas gefüllt! Manchmal habe ich eine kleine Vorlage von Damen vorgelegt! Nehme nun 8 J. auch Vesikur! Ein Brennen,kribbeln oder Taubheit habe ich nicht! Jetzt Inkon. manchmal auch schon vormittags ,abends dann wieder besser! Deutlich merke ich, wenn ein Wiederstand in der Blase ist, nachmittags gefühllos! Sehr ärgerlich ist es,wenn sich Schließmuskel spontan öffnet und sich dann gleich wieder schließt! Darauf kann ich gar nicht reagieren! Müßte ich mich entscheiden ob Blase überfordert ist oder ungewollt plötzlich öffnet und schließt, dann ist beides der Fall! BBT mach ich tägl. 2 mal! Ende Februar muß ich wieder zur Ärztin! Entschuldige bitte meine schlechte Antwort,bin kein PC Schreiber! Lg stürmchen

----------


## Stürmchen

Habe auch am 22.1.19 20.45 Uhr paar Zeilen ins Prost. Forum gestellt! Lg stürmchen

----------


## RalfDm

Hallo Stürmchen,

falls Du auf Deiner Tastatur den Punkt suchst und nicht findest, der ist auf der untersten Reihe, zwei Tasten links von der rechten Umschalttaste.

Ralf

----------


## rolando

Hallo Stürmchen,

nach dem was du schreibst (Einnahme von Vesikur, Prostatektomie, Bestrahlung) scheint bei dir eine Mischung aus Drang- und Belastungsinkontinenz vorzuliegen. 

Ich versuche mal einen Erklärungsversuch zur Entstehung/Entwicklung deiner Inkontinenzproblematik beizusteuern.
Die Prostataentfernung für sich alleine stellt schon ein gewisses Inkontinenzrisiko dar und hat zumindest deine kontinenzerhaltenden Strukturen geschwächt. Dann wurde bei dir auch noch eine Strahlentherapie durchgeführt, welche - eher als Spätfolge - ebenfalls Auswirkungen auf die Kontinenz nehmen kann.

Somit lässt sich deine offenbar langsam zunehmende Inkontinenzproblematik durchaus herleiten:
Prostataentfernung mit frühem Einfluss auf Kontinenz + Spätfolgen der Bestrahlung + Dranginkontinenz + evtl. altersbedingte Einflüsse auf die Blasenfunktion könnten sich - trotz fortlaufendem Training der Schließmuskulatur - inkontinenzverstärkend auswirken (kenne leider dein Alter nicht).

Da du bei steigendem PSA vermutlich von einem Rezidiv betroffen bist, ist es auch nicht auszuschließen, dass sich dies - je nach Lokalisation der Tumorzellen - ebenfalls auf deine Blasenfunktion auswirkt.

Meine vormals getätigten Überlegungen zu den Ursachen deiner ursprünglich im Laufe des Tages zunehmenden Inkontinenz sind jedenfalls hinfällig, denn dieser Verlauf scheint ja momentan nicht mehr aufzutreten, wenn du jetzt von einer morgentlichen Inkontinenz schreibst, die sich dann später reduziert.

Wenn du mit deiner Situation unzufrieden bist, wende dich bitte zur weiteren Abklärung an ein Inkontinenzzentrum. 
Dort hat man - wie bereits im letzten Beitrag erwähnt - die besten diagnostischen Möglichkeiten und auch den nötigen Erfahrungshintergrund hinsichtlich der Therapie von komplexen Inkontinenzproblemen.

Roland

----------

